# Isle of Dogs Puppy



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I have never heard of it. When I read the title I thought it was about a puppy that lived on the Isle of Dogs which is an area in East London!!!

I will have to check the shampoo out now I know what it really is!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Tnola said:


> I just want to say that I've been bathing my puppy in the Isle of Dogs Evening Primrose Oil Puppy Shampoo and I LOVE IT. He's so soft and silky. There are so many people here with new puppies, I just wanted to share.


IOD (Isle Of Dogs) is a very expensive grooming product, shampoo, conditioner each gallon is circa $75.00-$90.00 depending from whom you purchase these .

I only use IOD shampoo and so do many poodle handlers. It is worth every penny spent and the dogs' coats look fabulous and in excellent condition.

I found no better product for poodle show coats than IOD.. so I invest in these products and have great results. 

My boy Cole was specialed for 1.5 years and shown each weekend, he always was conditioned with IOD and had superb coat.


----------



## Tnola (Jun 21, 2010)

On the IOD Web site, the puppy shampoo was $18 for 250ml, but I found it on Amazon for $13.50 for 250ml with free shipping.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I use it as well at home ... love it! But then I use Super Poo at the cabin where we have hard water and my boys come out silky smooth :act-up:
I like the SuperPoo because it's pH balanced and I feel comfortable using it in the lake if I need to. It's 12.99 for 950 ml at the local tack shop. It can be real muddy at the cabin ... so on occasion I need to shampoo bi-weekly.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I did notice that on the Isle of Dogs site it says the Evening Primrose shampoo is good for itching. I should probably give a try for Lucy because she scratches when she has absolutely no skin problem that I can see. 

Have to see if I can find it on a cheaper site in Canada otherwise I might have to pay customs duty.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Purley said:


> I did notice that on the Isle of Dogs site it says the Evening Primrose shampoo is good for itching. I should probably give a try for Lucy because she scratches when she has absolutely no skin problem that I can see.
> 
> Have to see if I can find it on a cheaper site in Canada otherwise I might have to pay customs duty.


I bought it at a Dog show in Abbotsford,Canada for cheaper than the $22.00 I found it online. Maybe you'd have better luck at a show as well. :act-up:


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I use the Royal Jelly shampoo on my show coats. It is wonderful and keeps the coat in optimum condition.. then I use depending on the dog No. 50 conditioner or No. 51 depending on how heavy you want the conditioner. One is light the other heavier. The heavier works very well for my dogs.

I purchase the IOD shampoo and other products from Steven Berman who represents IOD in Ontario , Canada. There is a purchaser program you can join for a mere $20/per year which allows you a 25% discount on all IOF products.
Dont know about shipping, my husband owns his own company and we have great rates with Purolator and other shipping companies so it depends on which company or mode of shipping you use.

Steven Berman you can google him at PET EMPIRE


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

We have our dog show here this weekend. I will be sure to take a look. Thanks.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

While I love IOD products..I do buy them and use them as a "spa" shampoo if people want to pay for an upgrade..but I have gotten pretty similar results using very cheap products.

In fact many of the supplies I use come from Sallys Beauty supply... cure care makes an excellent conditioner that works great and doesn't add drying time... they have a shampoo that makes coats have a nice crisp texture and I love it for hand scissoring.

You don't have to spend a fortune to get great results. I do love IOD though.. but it's hard to justify buying it and using it on every dog when I can get the same result using something a fraction of the price.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Aidan said:


> While I love IOD products..I do buy them and use them as a "spa" shampoo if people want to pay for an upgrade..but I have gotten pretty similar results using very cheap products.
> 
> In fact many of the supplies I use come from Sallys Beauty supply... cure care makes an excellent conditioner that works great and doesn't add drying time... they have a shampoo that makes coats have a nice crisp texture and I love it for hand scissoring.
> 
> *You don't have to spend a fortune to get great results. I do love IOD though.. but it's hard to justify buying it and using it on every dog when I can get the same result using something a fraction of the price.*




Aidan:
I totally agree with you, there is no point in using IOD unless you are a show person growing a Special's coat etc... Some dogs do well with certain products and others do well only with IOD, as coats differ in texture and quality.
For pet conditioning I wont spend that kind of money and will not do my pets with IOD products, I will only invest in IOD for a Special's dog's coat and nothing else.
IOD has a cheaper line I forgot what it is called but is much cheaper.

Can you please post the name of the Sally Beauty product you use for the shampoo ( which you said leaves a crisp coat) and the conditioner you use which does not ad to the drying time. I would appreciate this info.. Thanks.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

As a Pro Groomer I do try to use many products to see what I like, what smells work with me, what smells stay on a dog, what conditioners work etc.. The Grooming IOD are called Sit, Stay, Stand etc... At $45 a gallon it really wasn't worth the extra money. I still have some conditioner & some spray left but never reordered. My tops that are under $30 USD are Quadraped Protein Shampoo, Quad. All in One & the Rinse as well. I have been using Quadraped's Texture on my Poodles & comparing that to Show Season Texture for wire coats. I used SS today on my 5 month pup because she already has started the dreaded coat change & I am combing out 2x a day & getting little mats out. Yikes! I am hoping the Texture will NOT add a softness to her coat. I also used Davis Fluff out on her coat as well to see if that helps with the matting up. 

Quadraped Protein
Quad Texture & Volume Conditioner
Quad All in One
Quad All in One Rinse
The Quad I love those smells but NOT all their products just the ones that have the Protein scent & they last on a dog

From Sally's is Cure Care about $7 USD & you can go full strength, dilute, leave in or wash out.
Show Season Pro Tek 3 for Fleas
Show Season Soothe- 3% Chlorahexidine
Show Season Texture

So far I have loved all the Show Season smells but they don't last as long on my dogs.
For NO scent on a Dog then I like Coat Handler 15 to 1 & the Coat Handler conditioner & Detangler Spray are awesome. Didn't like the 5 to 1 shampoo.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

3dogs:

Great information thanks !


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Suave makes a nice clarifying shampoo that will get a coat nice and clean and you can add something like dishwashing soap to get it really really crisp. If you did this often it would possibly dry it out but if you are doing it before a grooming comp or show it would probably work nicely.

Showseason also makes a product called Results Rinse that does not add any drying time and makes coats have a nice crisp texture. You can use results rinse with cure care if you want some softening + crispness. If you use cure care by itself it can possibly add drying time because it does soften the coat and adds moisture..but the results rinse helps to reduce the drying time greatly. I always mix these two products and love how bichons/poodles come out.

Cure Care = $8 a gallon, often on sale for $6 a gallon
Results Rinse = $23 a gallon or so
the Suave Clairfying shampoo = don't remember price, but very cheap

Fairly cheap considering the results rinse is the most expensive..and through a recirculating bathing system I use maybe 1-2 oz. per dog.


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

*Black mini turning red/orange ..... using isle of dogs black.*

I have been using Isle of dogs on both of my boys and love it! they never have any matts and I keep them pretty long ( have never sissored there body and they are 7mo) I use the whiting on Louis he is silver and the black on Dolce he is black and the light management conditioner (can not remember the numbers off hand) but Dolce is turning this red / orange color I am guessing it is from the sun..... but I do not like it, is there something I can do (sunscreen?) or maybe a different shampoo? 

PLEASE HELP!

While I think red poodles are beautiful!!! my baby is black.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

It's most likely damage from the sun..especially if they are outdoors quite a bit. If they get a haircut and remove the damaged coat he will be black again. Also, if he's 7 months he will eventually go through coat change. You may want to have him clipped down short during that period..mats can become quite a problem literally overnight... and that will also make him look darker again.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Do you have pictures? Could your dog be blue and not black?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

That's true too..especially in sunlight a blue poodle looks brownish red. I have a blue.


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

well the breeder said he was black? and he was very black until now..... 

is there a sucscreen I can use so this does not happen again? he loves going for walks and playing outside. 

I have been looking at other shampoo for black coats ..... any suggestions?


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

I will try to upload pictures the only luck I have had is the one on my profile.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

As somebody else stated it could be the puppy coat. On my pup whole is 5 1/2 months old I can see the difference between her black body which I do use a snap on comb & her legs which I have only done long scissor work on. Her legs are a slightly different color & texture & she is getting rid of puppy coat. I comb her 2x daily & I get little mats from am to pm the same day. So, it might be coat change.

On the other had as others have mentioned if it is really a brownish/red your dog could be a Blue.


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

*Dolce and Louis*

Oh finaly...... here are my boys!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Dolce & Louise;

These are TRULLY beautiful dogs. I believe they are minis (I could be wrong)
The boy on the left is either blue or black (I see some rusty tips on him maybe the sun) the boy on the right is a STUNNING silver. I love his face and pigment. He looks very well bred, actually they both do.

Enjoy them they are very pretty.


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh thank you!! We are enjoying them very much.... they are both mins... we got them form echocreek poodles in oklahoma.. do you think the isles of dogs black shampoo and sunscreen will help with the red / orange tips?


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

Dolce is black


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Dolce/Louis:

Now that you mentioned Ile of Dogs and your black boy turning reddish, I do recall someone at the shows in past mentioning that something in the IOD shampoo makes their dog's black coat turn rusty in color.. so maybe you should only do the silver with IOD and use another shampoo on your black.

I would not use any color enhancing shampoos unless your dog is showing. I believe that any shampoo that has coloring agents used to enhance the white or black coats contains chemicals which can not be harmful to your dog with prolonged use.

If it is a pet, I would not care if the coat tips are reddish, most likely due to sun (since you said he is black and not blue) and I would just leave it at that. I would prefer a shampoo that is natural and one which does not contain color enhancers.

For pets I would use and like Desert Almond by Groomer's Edge. It is a basic shampoo smells good and is great for the dogs. They also have good conditioners.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Ora - interesting you mentioned hearing that the IOD black has colored black coats. I swear I read the same thing on this forum but I could not find it through a search (times not always on my side). I bet thats what is happening.

They are both adorable.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Dolce/Louis:
> 
> Now that you mentioned Ile of Dogs and your black boy turning reddish, I do recall someone at the shows in past mentioning that something in the IOD shampoo makes their dog's black coat turn rusty in color.. so maybe you should only do the silver with IOD and use another shampoo on your black.
> 
> ...


OOOOps sorry, so unlike me, LOL it was a typo error, what it should of said is which CAN, not which can NOT.. Drop the Not.. 

Olie , yes you are right I also recall reading this on the forum.. When one is in poodles for so long especially showing and maintaining coat there is so much that we find out and learn from our handlers and other people in the breed trying a variety of shampoos/conditioners so you learn which is good or bad. Ile Of Dogs is phenomenal, however not everyone's dog will respond the same to their products. White poodles however do have excellent results with IOD products from what I have found out.


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

please excuse the wild hair they have been swimming today at daycare....

We were on our nightly walk this evening and Louis had to take one of his toys so of coarse like all good mommies we had to get the camera!

ok so to my pointe.... the picture of Dolce really showes how red / orange / yellow he looks... I thought at first it was the sun but some of him is really black like his tail and it is up in the sun all the time ..... and when I shampoo I always get a lot on the chest area and that is what is the most of the non black color! so if this is caused by the shampoo will it eventually go back to black with discntinued use of the isle of dogs black shampoo and is it all IOD shampoo on black dogs or just the black shampoo that discolors?

Thanks!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

He looks like he could be a blue to me. How old is he? He looks like a blue standard owned by my boss. Her dog gets the reddish coat too. They look black until you put them right next to a true-solid black poodle.

Or he could be a "bad" black but i'm not sure if that would give the reddish tint. I've seen a few standards that are dark like a black but not the inky black that people aim for.

In any case both dogs are quite stunning. Even with the reddish tint he's a beautiful boy.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

temperance has a definite reddish tint in her topknot and will in her tail too. it's never been trimmed and she's outside a lot. (i leave my house open so the dogs can come and go as they please.

she has a miami clip right now and her body is black. i've trimmed her body several times and there is no reddish cast to it. i'm wondering if that's sunburnt hair?


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

I talked to the breeder about it and she said that it was most likely due to sun to cut him and he will be black and when his adult coat comes in it will be black... I have been thinking about cutting him but have no idea what I want to do....


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

Aiden where did you say your shop was I want to bring Dolce in. When we brought them last month the groomer said if we wanted their body cut the longest it could be was 1 1/2 inches so we decided to have Louis cut and take off his black tips, but I did not want Dolce taken down that short do you scissor and maybe you might have some ideas of some cuts for him!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I do okay at hand scissoring but honestly I can recommend somebody much better than I am if you want a complete hand scissor job. If you just want a bath and fluff with a neaten up around the legs and such I can do that for you.

I work up at Dogtopia in Charlotte. Grooming Before & After - Dogtopia of Charlotte | SmugMug

There aren't too many photos on the website for grooming..I think I have more on my facebook page but not sure.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.223185864361285.66021.100000096192315 I'm so bad at remembering to take photos after grooming.

The best place to take a poodle for a scissoring job would be Classic Grooming

Classic Grooming

He does amazing work! I have called and called trying to get a job there and would love to just do grunt work for some training. That's probably the best grooming shop in the Charlotte area. Lake Norman is a bit far..but it's worth the trip to go to Classic Grooming.


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Aiden I think will we check out classic grooming!


----------

